# frog tongue sinker mold?



## stripersteve (Nov 20, 2003)

im looking for a frog tongue sinker mold to do from 4 to 10 oz.does anyone have any info on them?thanks


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*Frog Tounge sinker??*

Excuse me for being ignorant, but what the heck is a frog tounge sinker?

Evan


----------



## stripersteve (Nov 20, 2003)

hey kingfisherman.its a surf fishing sinker that looks like a cut off tongue.i dont have a picture of one but they work great.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Shawn Collins makes them.

Here is a link.
Custom Mold Products 

Remember they are custom.


----------



## derf (Mar 29, 2000)

there aren't any readily avaliable; there is a machinist in va beach that will make 1 for you . it isn't cheap ; i think when i checked it was @ $125. for a 6 & 8 oz. mould .
derf


----------



## derf (Mar 29, 2000)

thats the guy !!!
couldn't find the link on my computer 
derf


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

*frog tongue sinker mold*

how about a web site does he have one


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

derf,

they come in 6,8,10 oz molds.fer 120.00 clams not so bad price fer a 3 pc custom mold.was that close to buying one @ the Va tackle show last week.

spoke with Shawn,and he is a class act.....lotsa love poured and crafting in them molds.


----------



## derf (Mar 29, 2000)

saw 1 at the 'point' a few years ago ; the man does real nice work !!
not complaining about the price ; just warning about sticker shock .
derf


----------



## stripersteve (Nov 20, 2003)

thanks for the info guys.does the mold you are talking about do 6,8 and 10 oz in one mold?is it $125 for this mold or do i have to buy 3 molds at $125 each.is 6,8,and 10 oz the only sizes he makes?thanks again


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

At the show he had two Tougue molds with him. Price was $125 each which he said was a show price. One was I believe 6oz 8 oz and 10 oz; the other was 4oz 5 oz 6oz and 8 oz. I hope my memory is correct. Remember he can make you what you want , but it would cost more. I plan on getting the 4-8oz mold some day when my money gets right.


----------



## stripersteve (Nov 20, 2003)

thanks for the info digger.looking foward to getting one.tight lines steve


----------

